# Watco Roofite for leaks?



## HollyLolly (Dec 25, 2009)

Has anybody tried this or anything similar for a leaky barn/stable/shelter roof?

Roofite® - Watco waterproofing roof repair compound

My field shelter has been pretty shoddy from the start (workmen who made it just wanted good money for crap basically but it's all I could afford really)

It leaks in heavy rain, and despite my efforts to felt, underlay and felt, it still leaks something terrible when it rains (and in England, it does that A LOT!)

There's not obvious hole or reason for the leak, just rubbish wood basically, and I was wondering if anyone had tried the above product or similar. Sounds fantastic, and my Step-Dad thinks so too (he's a joiner and conservatory fitter, so does have some knowledge, not just saying "Sounds good" and had no clue!)

Thanks in advance
Holly


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

We have a similar product, different name and yes it works good if you apply it as directed. My metal barn roof has a screw sized hole and a small blob of that stuff is still holding after 10 years. It has endured wicked heat as metal roofs do and -35 winter temps. That product seems to be paintable, ours is thicker.


----------



## HollyLolly (Dec 25, 2009)

Brilliant, thanks Saddlebag, definitely picking some up, as it's pouring and my poor ponies have a damp shelter now :-(
Thanks for your help


----------

